# Freeze during installation / boot (HP dv6x AMD Turion)



## siptec (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Right now tried to install FreeBSD 8.1 7 8.2 and all I get is a freeze at /boot/kernel/kernel. 

 Details:
 Hardware:
 HP Pavilion dv 6000 (Variante dv6113eu) mit AMD Turion 64 x2 TL-50 mit 1600MHz

 1. part:

Tried to install i386 Version FreeBSD 8.1 on an AMD box - and the installation worked. But on first reboot (the first reboot after install) the whole computer hangs up at:


```
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8c9a23 data=0xde2b4+0xa3fb0 syms=[0x4+0x98450+0x4+0xd0405
```

No more action is possible from there (and there is also no error).

 2. part:

As far as I realized that my notebook is with an AMD 64bit processor I've downloaded the amd64 iso cd Version of FreeBSD 8.2 (.2!)

Result during installation: the installation cd isn't even bootable - stucks (during boot of the cd) at

```
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0x8ffac1
```
 
And now the absolutely strangest thing: as far as there is a windows xp installation cd in the drive and I do NOT select the "boot further from  windows cd" dialog (some parts of windows are already loaded) - the still remaining harddisk installation of FreeBSD 8.1 starts - it is reproduceable (no windows cd in drive with partial booting - no FreeBSD startup; but as far as the cd is in the drive and partially loaded - the FreeBSD i386 version on hdd works)

Questions: 
 1.) which FreeBSD iso image is the right one?
 2.) is there anything wrong with my bios (PHOENIXBios F.42)?
 3.) I really want to use FreeBSD 8.x on this computer - without windows cds in any drives during boot -> any ideas how to debug this error?

Thank you
martin


----------



## avilla@ (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a dv6 as well (with intel i7), and the only thing I can say is that the bios freezes when FreeBSD bootloader sets the active flag on FreeBSD mbr partition (an active windows partition is ok, though), at the point that I have to remove the disk and fix it on another computer. Now this isn't your problem, but you can try installing a gpt partition table instead of an mbr one...


----------



## ashes (Mar 25, 2011)

I have this laptop too. Whack the keyboard (press any key) before the boot loader loads, after the bios/HP splash screen. Keep in mind that this is Compaq, and this starts to make sense.

OpenBSD has the same problem.

NetBSD only works with ACPI disabled.

You may or may not have additional problems later.


----------

